# The Case for Cold Water Shaving



## JM (Jun 29, 2011)

After finding a reference to "safety razors" in another thread I did some searching around the net and found a site that gave instructions on how to restore vintage razors. I've been back to the site a few times to read the articles and found an article on cold water shaving. 

Do you use hot or cold water?

From the site:

Published in 1833, The Young Man’s Guide offered advice for men coming of age on various facets of life. The author devoted one section to personal grooming. Along with the typical advice you’d expect to hear (bathe daily, change your clothes) the author suggests that men give up shaving with hot water and mirrors in order to save time. Here’s what he says:

Sir John Sinclair asked a friend whether he meant to have a son of his (then a little boy) taught Latin? ‘No,’ said he, ‘but I mean to do something a great deal better for him.’ ‘What is that?’ said Sir John. ‘Why,’ said the other, ‘I mean to teach him to shave with cold water, and without a glass.’

My readers may smile, but I can assure them that Sir John is not alone. There are many others who have adopted this practice, and found it highly beneficial. One individual, who had tried it for years, has the following spirited remarks on the subject.

‘Only think of the inconvenience attending the common practice! There must be hot water; to have this there must be a fire, and, in some cases, a fire for that purpose alone; to have these, there must be a servant, or you must light a fire yourself. For the want of these, the job is put off until a later hour: this causes a stripping and another dressing bout: or, you go in a slovenly state all that day, and the next day the thing must be done, or cleanliness must be abandoned altogether….How many a piece of important business has failed from a short delay! And how many thousand of such delays daily proceed from this unworthy cause!’​

Another 19th century writer also advocated cold water shaving. In 1838′s Present to an Apprentice, Sir J. Bannard tells readers:


Always shave with cold water. Barbers use warm, because they have to accommodate themselves to the habits of those whom they shave. The use of cold water saves much time and trouble— tends to preserve the smoothness and beauty of the skin; and when you have accustomed your face to it, you will shave as easily with cold water as with warm.​

In Cottager’s Monthly Visitor, a monthly magazine from 1822, the editor writes:


Do not lose time by waiting for hot water. Cold is better after you once get accustomed to it. Hot water makes the face delicate and tender, the very cause why shaving is a painful operation.​

And finally, in a book called Shaving Made Easy, the author argues that the idea that a soft beard gives a better shave is a bunch of bunk and that hot water should be avoided:


A hair, as is well known, is a tube composed of a hard fibrous substance, growing from a bulb or root, which secretes an oily matter.
This oil works its way up through the hair, and by permeating all parts, renders the hair soft and pliable. Now in this natural oily condition, it is very difficult to cut the hair with a razor, and it becomes even more difficult if the beard be made still softer by the application of hot water. Many do this, and it is no wonder they find shaving difficult. When this is done, the hairs become soft and limp, and the razor will either slip over them entirely, or else cut partly into them, bend them back and shave them lengthwise, all the while pulling and straining them at the roots, and making the process of shaving most painful.​


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, I will certainly try this. I get bumps on my neck when I shave sometimes so maybe this will help.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2011)

I wasn't "taught" to shave. My dad used an electric razor. When I started shaving I just went to the drug store and bought whatever looked good. That's what got me thinking about switching to a safety razor, the bumps and irritation.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been using the Gillete Fusion and just got the "Proglide" version because my local store had no refills for razors and I needed something. I would like to try a stright razor or a safety razor.


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Jun 29, 2011)

I shave in a steaming hot shower with a fogless mirror. With this practice I find shaving cream to be completely unnecessary. Take a shave in the shower after my pores have opened up from the steam, I find, gives me the closest shave.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

Matthew Tringali said:


> I shave in a steaming hot shower with a fogless mirror. With this practice I find shaving cream to be completely unnecessary. Take a shave in the shower after my pores have opened up from the steam, I find, gives me the closest shave.



My face hurts just thinking about shaving without cream. Also, I would love a fogless mirror...or a bathroom with a fan in it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Matthew Tringali said:
> 
> 
> > I shave in a steaming hot shower with a fogless mirror. With this practice I find shaving cream to be completely unnecessary. Take a shave in the shower after my pores have opened up from the steam, I find, gives me the closest shave.
> ...



 Yup, me to. I've been shaving for just over 20 years and it still hurts. Most of the year I have a beard so it's not a big deal but as I get older I don't need the beard helping me along in years. 

I've tried all kinds of mass produced razors. About 8 or 9 years ago I switched to shaving soap (Wilkinson's blue bowl) and a cheap boar hair brush and that has helped some. It definitely helps when it comes to the cost since one bowl of soap lasts months and months and costs about $5 bucks. 

For those reading the thread, which safety razor would you recommend?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 29, 2011)

Shower shaving is the best!


----------



## Kim G (Jun 29, 2011)

You get a closer shave when using hot water because it opens up your pores. The trick to smooth skin is to splash with cold water AFTER you shave. This closes the pores to keep irritants away.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I want to grow a beard when I grow up.


I want a beard when I am out of the Army.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I want to grow a beard when I grow up.
> ...



Go SF. That fixes the beard problem


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 29, 2011)

Cold water was a way to go when a close shave was what we would call five o'clock shadow. If you want a close shave and have a heavy beard shaving with cold water is an almost sure way to get plenty of nicks and ingrown hairs. About the only way to do it and minimise the risk is with a straight razor. Do that and you will be honing that razor way more often than when using hot water.

As to safety razor likes:
My pre WWII Gillette Aristocrat Open Comb
My WWII Gillette Tech GI razor
My Polish smooth comb
My Mekur angle head
My Gillette Red Dot Fatboy

Those are my favourites. I have a few more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2011)

In true PB fashion, make your own aftershave...

[video=youtube;VmR6aTp8AxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmR6aTp8AxI[/video]


----------



## fralo4truth (Jun 29, 2011)

The Case for Cold Water Shaving?

Is that a new book by Lee Strobel?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 29, 2011)

It would seem to me that the principle problems related to hot-water shaving (having your slave make a fire to heat water) are no more. . . moving on.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 29, 2011)

I have no hot water here unless I heat it on the stove, and so I cold shave. 

I would *NOT* do this if I had any other easy options; hot shower shaves are the closest and most painless, I am not sure where the quotes came from in the OP, but they are off their rockers. Or maybe I am just not manly enough to endure needless pain.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> It would seem to me that the principle problems related to hot-water shaving (having your slave make a fire to heat water) are no more. . . moving on.



What are my shaving minions going to do now?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love my Gillette twist to open safety razor that uses the blue blades. It is the perfect mousetrap with only one blade; these new ones with two and three are simply nonsensical.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 30, 2011)

The title of this thread is enough to cause me pain. . . .

I'm with Perg. There was a time when I was living in a barn and would have to heat water on a stove. Sometimes I'd shave cold (with a very well-honed and stropped straight razor). It worked, but I didn't like it.

No, I'd rather go with half a coffee pot and use the rest for shaving than go cold. Better still, get a bigger pot. Nothing like a steaming hot towel on your face to soften things up.

I think this was a fad that went nowhere fast.


----------



## Laura (Jun 30, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I have no hot water here unless I heat it on the stove, and so I cold shave.
> 
> I would *NOT* do this if I had any other easy options; hot shower shaves are the closest and most painless, I am not sure where the quotes came from in the OP, but they are off their rockers. Or maybe I am just not manly enough to endure needless pain.



Those quotes are _such_ classic 19th-century health advice: little things like drinking warm milk with all your meals or shaving only with cold water are held forth with high-flying rhetoric and made to sound as if they will be the difference between perfect health and premature death and decay ... it cracks me up.


----------



## JM (Jun 30, 2011)

...or the scientific advancements that once were found in Popular Mechanics and like magazines. 

I want my flying car!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 30, 2011)

In the interest of full investigation, this morning I decided to use cold water, Williams shaving soap, and a brand-new single-edged razor.

The soap lathered up OK, shave turned out passibly smooth, and about 15 minutes later I felt the distinctive burn of razor rash.

So, it works, and I suppose you could call it invigorating in the same sense as jumping in an icy bay in December is invigorating. But the most important benefit I can see is that it caused me to praise God that I possess a functional water heater and know how to use it. . . .


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 30, 2011)

Vic. I was right there with you. My girls had already drained the tank on the water heater, and I didn't have time to boil some in the kettle. My face is now making me regret my experiment due to necessity.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2011)

Shaved with cold water today...did not enjoy it much. Warm water is much more soothing.


----------



## Philip (Jun 30, 2011)

I generally use hot water just after I've stepped out of the shower, however, I often find that others have been using the hot water first, so I have to make do with a cold shower _and_ a cold shave. I like a hot shave better, but can do cold.

I also use a shaving brush, shaving soap and a Merkur 33C double-edged safety razor, with a bit of Old Spice aftershave afterward. It's the best way for me, since I'm seemingly incapable of growing anything better-looking than scruff.


----------



## JM (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you all for being Guinea pigs in this experiment.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 30, 2011)

I also used cold water yesterday, shaving in the river while my 4 year old girl, Alethea, wanted to "ride the Daddy" and play horsey on my back in the river while I was hunched over scraping my face......less than satisfactory results (but the cold water was not all to blame).


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

I did a cold water shave tonight. (_When I'm experimenting I shave at night in case of nicks or cuts, it gives me plenty of time to heal._) It was very pleasant. I did multiple passes with a 7 O'Clock blade in a Lord L6 DE and have had no irritation whatsoever. I finished up with some Witch Hazel and I'll definitely do it again and probably will do it as long as it's hot out. 

I don't know what the science is behind it but I think if you suffer from irritation you might benefit from a cold shave.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 18, 2011)

WARNING: If you have a beard like mine, barbed wire (very tough, dense, and numerous directions), this will make mincemeat of your face. I found out the hard way.


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2011)

Well...my beard grows in five, yes five different directions on my neck alone. The face mapping video on YouTube were very helpful.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 19, 2011)

This is thread is priceless! I laughed so much it hurt. While I realize this is a serious discussion for you folks, it's hardly what expected to see on the PB. What will you discuss next?


----------



## JM (Jul 19, 2011)

You will find all kinds of discussion here on PB including “software, computer support questions and other helpful technology matters” as well as “entertainment, recreation and tasteful humor.” And that's just in the general discussion area.

I was shocked to see half a dozen forums dedicated to wet shaving, so one thread out of thousands shouldn’t be all that odd, even for PB.


----------



## JM (Jul 28, 2011)

Still cold shaving, still loving it...


----------



## athanatos (Jul 28, 2011)

I use an electric shaver. Norelco, I think. Why would I use anything that could cut me? is it that I can use it right after a shower? (or, as some of you post, during?)


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 28, 2011)

My husband just left the Air National Guard and has vowed to grow his beard all the way out. We shall see ;-)


----------



## JM (Jul 28, 2011)

Honestly, I can't wait until the end of September, the beginning of October, that's when I grow my beard out.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

I cold water shaved my head a few days ago..........never again.

My face was fine, but head became a bloody mess.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2011)

athanatos said:


> I use an electric shaver. Norelco, I think. Why would I use anything that could cut me? is it that I can use it right after a shower? (or, as some of you post, during?)



I shave with a blade because there is not an electric out there that can cut my beard without tearing my face to shreds. Plus, they are better for the skin. Regular shaving with a blade is actually good for the skin.


----------



## athanatos (Jul 31, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> athanatos said:
> 
> 
> > I use an electric shaver. Norelco, I think. Why would I use anything that could cut me? is it that I can use it right after a shower? (or, as some of you post, during?)
> ...


I've never heard of it being _good_ for the skin. Is this one of those 19th century pitches? 

No, really, I didn't know that.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 31, 2011)

I know it's not just me. I don't understand why everyone shaves with razors. They seem more expensive in the long run vs an electric razor, and an electric razor can actually get a good clean shave. What's the issue with them?


----------



## JM (Jul 31, 2011)

Not all faces are the same. When I tried an electric it ripped my face up pretty bad.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 31, 2011)

Well that's true. With me I get some pretty good facial hair after a few days. As long as I shave it by then I'm good.

If I get lazy and don't shave it, I have a really small facial hair razor. I put the smallest attachment on so it can get the hair to a very short length and then I'm good to use the electric razor.

As far as my cheeks and face it doesn't do anything to hurt that. Feels great. Of course it also does depend on the razor and the person I guess. It works perfect for me though.


----------



## JM (Jul 31, 2011)

...and there is something about the shaving soap, badger and blade that just seems manly. lol


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 1, 2011)

It actually is. If you notice the texture of the skin where men shave, if they shave with a blade, it normally ages less quickly and has better elasticity. This is because in the act of shaving you are effectively getting an exfoliation / microdermabrasion treatment with every shave.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> It actually is. If you notice the texture of the skin where men shave, if they shave with a blade, it normally ages less quickly and has better elasticity. This is because in the act of shaving you are effectively getting an exfoliation / microdermabrasion treatment with every shave.



I often liken electric shaving to the systematic mass plucking of the beard, one hair after another... and I don't think that description is that far off.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 1, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > It actually is. If you notice the texture of the skin where men shave, if they shave with a blade, it normally ages less quickly and has better elasticity. This is because in the act of shaving you are effectively getting an exfoliation / microdermabrasion treatment with every shave.
> ...



You got that right!


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 2, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > It actually is. If you notice the texture of the skin where men shave, if they shave with a blade, it normally ages less quickly and has better elasticity. This is because in the act of shaving you are effectively getting an exfoliation / microdermabrasion treatment with every shave.
> ...



For that you need to borrow someone's epilator


----------



## JM (Aug 2, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> It actually is. If you notice the texture of the skin where men shave, if they shave with a blade, it normally ages less quickly and has better elasticity. This is because in the act of shaving you are effectively getting an exfoliation / microdermabrasion treatment with every shave.



Interesting, never knew that. Lawrence, do you use witch hazel? If so is it the unscented or Thayers? I love the stuff.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, I use unscented witch hazel every shave. Great stuff.


----------



## JM (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the unscented Dickinson's brand from Target. It cost me under $3 bucks for a good size bottle. My wife has been using it as a face wash before bed and she loves how it tightens the pours while gently cleaning. It's good for weepers as well.


----------

